# 5 more new MINIs in 5 years



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

> This past weekend MotoringFile had the chance to attend MINI USA's official 2007 press introduction. While other executives answers questions from the press mostly with "no comment," Jim McDowell, CEO of MINI USA, gave the press an explanation why building MINI at its Oxford plant was really important to the company, but will not be a limiting factor if MINI needed to expand. He then went onto say that you should "expect to see four to five models in total from the MINI brand in the next five years." So while the press went crazy over that, he went onto say "we will have an important new production every year for the next four to five years."


http://www.egmcartech.com/2007/02/06/5-more-new-minis-in-5-years/


----------



## DominguesE30 (Feb 22, 2006)

do the mini's go hard?


----------



## Babes (Mar 7, 2007)

DominguesE30 said:


> do the mini's go hard?


Mate it is the most fun you will ever have with your pants on!  I have had mine for nearly 4 years and it still amazes me every time I get behind the wheel.


----------

